# New member with offbeat fantasy



## Charlotte (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello,

My name is Charlotte and I just joined. I have been reading this site for years. I am a size 12 so I am not huge nor am I looking to gain. So why am I here? It's hard to explain and also a little embarrssing but I will try. 

I'm straight but I have a fetish for watching fat women. Not too big, nothing over 400 lbs (no offense to those who are). My ideal is around 300. Now this fetish happened quite by accident. A few years ago, I was visiting my uncle and his wife Grace down in Georgia. Grace was around 300 lbs, with this really big butt and legs. She was so bottom heavy it was difficult to walk. She COULD walk but she sort of waddled and lumbered. She also panted alot when she walked and every time she sat down or got up she would make these beautiful grunts. I felt myself getting turned on and I was sort of disgusted at myself. WHY? I am not lesbian, why were her actions and sounds turning me on so much? I still have no answer but I don't care anymore. It's just sexy, period.

Well, it was really hot one night and I couldn't sleep. The AC had broken the day before. I decided to go outside and sit in the treehouse the grandkids had built. I brought a flashlight and book with me and climbed up. After maybe a half hour I saw a light go on in the house and looked down. The bathroom was illuminated and there was Grace waddling over to the toilet. 

Now before I continue let me say to you that I am NOT into scat or poo at all. I think it's nasty, I don't like the smell and it doesn't turn me on, so don't worry, I will not get graphic. Grace was wearing a big white nightgown but she took it off and stood in front of the toilet nude. I know I should have looked away, but I couldn't. Her body was glistening with sweat, her ass, hips and legs were huge masses of jiggling white cellulite. Her breasts were heaving from her walk to the bathroom. She placed her hands on her fat knees and lowered her body carefully onto the toilet. She grunted as she sat down. I think that was the moment that did me in. Watching Grace perched on the toilet was amazing. She was so large the toilet disappeared. Her ass hung over the sides, her thighs spread out and her rolls sat atop one another. Let me be the one to say that fat women look absolutely MAGNIFICENT on the toilet, as regal as queens. It wasn't long after she sat down that she started grunting. The window was open and I could hear everything. She squeezed her belly flab as she strained. She was probably on the toilet for about 20 minutes but it seemed much longer. Often she would grunt and strain to the point of exhaustion and then she would grab some toilet paper and wipe the sweat off her face. Eventually she finished and wiped (that was very hard for her), and got up slowly, washed her hands, struggled back into her nightgown and went to bed. 

Well, that's how my fetish began. I have replayed that night many times in my mind. I have never told anyone about this. It's made me wonder: do all fat women grunt like that on the toilet? Is it hard for all of them? 

Mind you, it's not just the act of sitting on the toilet. It's the difficulty fat women have in doing physical things, getting tired, panting, grunting, etc. I know many people on this board are into unfitness in general, but I have never heard anyone mention fat women on the toilet. Am I the only one? Does anyone have any insight/stories? Again I am NOT interested in scat. For me it's more audio/visual.

Thank you and I hope someone out there understands. I have not seen a fat woman (or any woman) on the toilet since that one time but I sure would like to.


----------



## estrata (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree, the idea of fat men or women having difficulty doing things can be very arousing. Like you said, if you find it sexy in a woman, it doesn’t in any way mean you’re a lesbian. I think for some people overweight women just look sexier, because of the way the weight is distributed - and not so much hair! 

I think what you are attracted to is just the strain in doing something, the physical difficulty people have when they are overweight. Also perhaps seeing someone in their private moments, dealing with this difficulty. Not to mention the position one has to sit in on the toilet &#8211; really upright &#8211; and the fact that toilets usually aren’t made of large people, which means everything has to hang down.  

I too am a size 10 (and 6’3”, so SKINNY) girl who finds both fat men and women exciting. However, since I am also straight, I go more for men. But in my fantasies all rules are off!


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 19, 2006)

I appreciate your reply. I think you're right that it's the physical strain that fat people go thru that is a turn on. But I feel really bad about it still. I mean, they are not enjoying their struggle and here I am getting off on it. I have seen Grace many times since and she would be so horrified if she knew I had watched her and was turned on. I guess I would feel better if I knew there were other men/women who liked the same thing, namely eavesdropping or watching a fat woman on the toilet...but not scat! I hope people can separate the two.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't get the idea of enjoying watching a person struggle to do something. To me that's like getting your jollies watching a person in a wheelchair struggle to get up handicap ramp. 

Also watching someone on the toilet I totally don't get. But then I found out after coming here that there are people that get off on farts. 

Not judging. Just don't get it. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 19, 2006)

People get off on all sorts of weird things. It's what makes the world go round. Some people get off on the idea of being murdered.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Mar 19, 2006)

Charlotte said:


> I think you're right that it's the physical strain that fat people go thru that is a turn on. But I feel really bad about it still. I mean, they are not enjoying their struggle and here I am getting off on it.



Look, as a person who is in a wheelchair I can tell you that there is nobody who gets off watching me struggle to push myself up a handicapped ramp. But if there was, so be it. It's no skin off my nose.

My point is that you have the right to fantasize about whatever turns you on. The important thing -and I know this sounds kind of hokey- is that you treat people in the real world with kindness and respect and help those who need it. If you do that, then let your fantasies be free! 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Angel (Mar 19, 2006)

Whatcha think, Em?

Is qwerty back already?

also...

Remember the recent post that contained a link to what some thought about BBW? Remember what someone said could possibly happen?


----------



## estrata (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't know what Angel is talking about so I hope it wasn't rude. I hate inside jokes on forums.  

Anyhoo, again I really wouldn't worry. Voyeurism is one of the top ten sexual fantasies of all time. It really is, look in the "idiots guide to amazing sex."  So, seeing someone in their private moments is a huge thing for many people.

I also get the idea of it being a turn on for someone who is overweight getting out of breath. Other people don’t, but then again I don’t get the bondage and leather thing and a lot of people get turned on by that. Ooo, dead cow on me. Sexy.  Either way, don't let people make you feel bad about your fantasy. It's perfectly fine, some people just aren't tolerant of others in general. Hell, I'm sure they have weird fantasies too, they’re just too up tight to accept them.  

So your fantasy is not weird at all. In my laymen physiatrist opinion <freud> You’re vantasy iz a mixture of voyeurism unt a fat fetish.</freud> Not that I have any idea. Either way, fantasies are fantasies. And yours isn’t a tenth as weird as some I’ve heard. Hell, I’m sure your aunt would be flattered to know you think she is attractive!


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh man, I am sorry if I offended anyone. Of course I would never think it was sexy if someone was struggling in/out of a wheelchair! Also, remember that my aunt is fully mobile. Immobility is not a turn on for me, I think I would just feel pity. If I saw a fat person that needed help, of course I would be the first to do that! 

It's just mild difficulty that fat people have that turn me on, not to the point that they are really struggling. Does that make sense?


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

Charlotte said:


> If I saw a fat person that needed help, of course I would be the first to do that!



I think most everybody here would be the _first_ to do that.  Not just the lusting FA's (which includes me), but the extremely sweet BBW/SSBBW women here who are all very nice in there own way, and willing to give back to others.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome, Charlotte, to the, uh, web forum.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 19, 2006)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Look, as a person who is in a wheelchair I can tell you that there is nobody who gets off watching me struggle to push myself up a handicapped ramp. But if there was, so be it. It's no skin off my nose.
> 
> My point is that you have the right to fantasize about whatever turns you on. The important thing -and I know this sounds kind of hokey- is that you treat people in the real world with kindness and respect and help those who need it. If you do that, then let your fantasies be free!
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


I'll likely be in a chair in the near future, and if there's a market for rolling up the ramp erotica, how about we hire some cheap cameras and go for it.

ALL RAMP! ALL CHAIR! ALL STRUGGLE! BARELY LEGAL ***_*RIGID FRAME*_*** ACTION!!!

And then there's the whole sub-sub-culture of detachable wheel preferences. Not fetishists, mind you. _Preferences._


----------



## NotAnExpert (Mar 20, 2006)

Charlotte said:


> I guess I would feel better if I knew there were other men/women who liked the same thing, namely eavesdropping or watching a fat woman on the toilet...but not scat! I hope people can separate the two.



A lot of us FAs have a guilty fascination with people struggling against their limitations. Some like to fantasize about immoble partners, less I suspect than would like to actually live the fantasy. Others enjoy the huffing and puffing but steer well clear of any actual debilitation. The line is drawn in different places for different people, but there is something compelling about that boundary. Contemplating a person who is just shy of the "too fat to-" limit makes us wonder, if she were a little stronger, tried a little harder, could she manage?

It's part of a larger consideration involving the surpassing of boundaries. When someone becomes "too fat" to wear a certain size range, to fit behind a steering wheel or an amusement park ride restraint, or to sit in a restaurant booth, they aren't necessarily unhealthy but they have outstripped a social accommodation. To an FA sensibility, they have surpassed a limitation and become, special, a little more than an "ordinary" human being, a celebrity of sorts. 

The lumbering, waddling and straining take the discussion to the limits of one's self-accommodation. There are FAs on these boards who have brought up their fascination with "lazy" or "out-of-shape" admirees who have no muscle tone and can barely climb out of the recliner. And there is a definite fascination with eating capacity in the FA gallery too. They're the same issue from other angles.

I don't suggest this is any fun for the object of the consideration but it does arouse the FAs who are sensitive to this aspect of fat admiration. And I think it's good to be aware of what's at work here, so we can decide what to do with it. That distinction between fantasy and reality is important, as was said previously. We may not be responsible for our drives, but we can channel those drives. We have control over our actions and our sense of respect for everyone's dignity.


----------



## James_au (Mar 20, 2006)

Doesn't make much sense feeling guilty for something you can't help as long as you don't allow it to hurt others.


----------



## Emma (Mar 20, 2006)

Angel said:


> Whatcha think, Em?
> 
> Is qwerty back already?
> 
> ...



I can't remember lol you'll have to PM me bout it teehee.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 20, 2006)

dannyz_au said:


> Doesn't make much sense feeling guilty for something you can't help as long as you don't allow it to hurt others.



Thats like the best quote ever... im gonna steal that!


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 20, 2006)

I knew a dude who got off to snuff films. He was a cool guy otherwise, but for as weird as I thought that aspect of him was, he felt exponentially more guilty for it. So that's just to illustrate that if I did think that there's anything wrong with what you've described, it would be minute compared to this, and like I said, he was a cool dude anyway.

I can sort of relate. It's a little different with me, but as an admirer of fat women, I've been on enough guilt trips to last me a lifetime just on the fact that I want women to gain weight, which is potentially unhealthy and rarely (if ever) without some degree of consequence .Of course there are many women here who are fat and love it, but unfortunately for me such women are rare jewels, and that health-counsciousness continues to call attention to itself from the back of my mind.

However, at the end of the day, you have to take it for what it is. You don't wish harm on anyone, but derive pleasure from something you can't control. So you're a little weird, there's nothing wrong with that, we're on a forum full of weird people. If it turns you on, so be it. Besides, if it was wrong, what would you be able to do about it anyway?


----------



## missaf (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome back qwerty.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 21, 2006)

Qwerty/helendavis...I won't say welcome back....more like poltergeist "Their Here!"
You truly must have nothing better to do.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 21, 2006)

Who is qwerty? 

I hate inside jokes!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 21, 2006)

qwerty was a member of this forum who was banned for something dangerously close to pedophilia - she/he/it later returned with another name, helendavis, and another questionable story.

Needless to say, that kind of behavior is unacceptable here - and a few members who took GREAT offense to qwerty/helendavis are naturally a bit suspicious of anybody who shows up with odd interests such as yours. Don't take offense; I'm sure you'd react the same way were you a regular on a board frequented by trolls.

Just behave yourself and be a good citizen, and welcome to the boards  oh, and I have to say your fantasy is one of the stranger things I've heard - perhaps you could have used a better example of your interest in the struggles of heavier women than that of sitting on a toilet; what other instances have you been aroused by?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 21, 2006)

missaf said:


> Welcome back qwerty.



Yuck! Can't believe I fell for it.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 21, 2006)

Are we sure this is qwerty, people? Before you jump to conclusions... granted this is, well, quite an offbeat fantasy, but it's not pedophilia...

What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? I mean, CurvyEm pretty much proved the last two guilty, but does that mean that now anytime someone posts something questionable we immediately assume the worst? Charlotte (if that is her real name) seems genuinely concerned about her issues... did anyone do that IP address thing? CurvyEm, where art thou?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not convinced either that this is qwerty. The writing style is different, and the only real similarity is that they have an offbeat fantasy. The fantasy itself is very different, however, which makes that argument rather moot.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 21, 2006)

Wagimawr, 
Thank you for filling me in Qwerty.

I have only recently checked out these boards. Before I just read the Weight gain stories. I have read some things in those stories that I thought were repulsive and really perverted, but as they say, to each his/her own. When I started reading the boards for the 1st time last week, I again read certain things that, if not perverted, did not turn me on in the least. For example I do not see the allure of force feeding, but I know many people are into it. I simply don't respond to those posts.

That being said, I do not feel I need to defend myself regarding Qwerty's perversions since I am not that person. Pedophilia is evil and certainly not something I would bring up. Dimensions was right to ban him/her.

I am a little surprised that some people here consider my fetish strange. As I said in my first post, I am not into scat. The look and smell of s**t does not arouse me at all, in fact quite the opposite. Since the incident with my aunt I have never eavesdropped on another person, or invaded anyone's privacy. And I do acknowledge the fact that if I had the opportunity to observe a fat woman on the toilet again (with her consent), I may have a different reaction, it may not be a turn on at all. Someone mentioned that I used a bad example, but that's what turns me on the most. I did mention that watching aunt struggle as she walked, grunt as she sat down/got up is also a trun on. I also enjoy watching fat women strain as they bend over or get out of a car. The only reason fat women on the toilet turn me on is the position of the body and the straining involved. That really is all there is. I was hoping someone else would have understood this interest, male or female, but alas, perhaps I am alone on these boards. I thank those of you who replied with an open mind. If anyone DOES understand my fetish, I am all ears.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you'd just *love* me at the gym, then! heaving, grunting, groaning. i even take my nightgown off!

well, ok, I don't, but if I could, I would!

last week, i pushed my thighs to muscle fatigue and thought i was going to have to sit in the weight machine for 30 min, trying to regain the strength to lift my leg up again. Luckily, that only took 2 or 3 minutes. But it definitely did worry me.


----------



## plumpum (Mar 21, 2006)

O.K. Charlotte..it turns me on that your fanatsy turns YOU on! lol What do you make of that! We HAVE to talk..drop me a PM


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 22, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> But then I found out after coming here that there are people that get off on farts.
> 
> Not judging. Just don't get it. Whatever floats your boat.





You're a bigger person then I am, because I totally judge on that 'fetish'!!! Sick ass people, i'm sorry, totally grosses me out, along with scat and the like! 
The whole struggle thing, I just don't get how anyone gets off on it. 
good post Jack skellington.

Oh, and I'm going to add, that when I first read this thread, I honestly thought it was a troll on the loose.


----------



## jack (Mar 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'll likely be in a chair in the near future, and if there's a market for rolling up the ramp erotica, how about we hire some cheap cameras and go for it.
> 
> ALL RAMP! ALL CHAIR! ALL STRUGGLE! BARELY LEGAL ***_*RIGID FRAME*_*** ACTION!!!
> 
> And then there's the whole sub-sub-culture of detachable wheel preferences. Not fetishists, mind you. _Preferences._




Is anyone going to address the fact that this was very fucking funny?


----------



## missaf (Mar 22, 2006)

jack said:


> Is anyone going to address the fact that this was very fucking funny?




Very phucking phunny


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 22, 2006)

wtchmel said:


> You're a bigger person then I am, because I totally judge on that 'fetish'!!! Sick ass people, i'm sorry, totally grosses me out, along with scat and the like!
> The whole struggle thing, I just don't get how anyone gets off on it.
> good post Jack skellington.
> 
> Oh, and I'm going to add, that when I first read this thread, I honestly thought it was a troll on the loose.



Hell, I don't understand it either, but I'm not gonna call the people sick because they like it. I could go off on how you're willing to damn something you don't understand, but I'm not going to.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

i gotta say while i dont like the idea of immobility cause it is sad, its also arousing. stuck in dorrways though thats a good one ^_^


----------



## Emma (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't think it is qwerty. lol


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 26, 2006)

Charlotte Dear

Don't be embarrassed because you get turned on by Large Women. I get turned on by large Bellies it just makes me hot looking at those bellies hang and glistening its getting me hot right now but girl please don't feel embarassed. Yes Large Women do have trouble getting around and doing exercise because I know from experience I'm overweight and I do get tired alot when I'm walking my legs start to hurt and all that stuff. But the class that i"m in is a 1000 pt class so I have to participate. But I'm dreading going to my English Teacher because I was going to ask her if I could redo my paper and I don't what she's going to say about it but I'll be so damn glad when College is over! But Charlotte I want to become friends so when you get to time please email me or im me


My Email is [email protected]

Screen name is ChristianSista45

Take Care


----------



## Stormy (Mar 26, 2006)

Charlotte said:


> It's made me wonder: do all fat women grunt like that on the toilet? Is it hard for all of them?


When I weighed a lot more I usually ate lots of fat, refined carbohydrates and not much fiber, didnt get much exercise, and was often constipated. Soon after switching to a lower fat, high fiber diet and starting to exercise more, it was no longer an issue. Now when I revert to my previous type of diet and sedentary lifestyle for more than a few days its just like it was before. So no, its not hard for all fat women, or easy for all thin ones, as there are many other factors involved.

I am also a heterosexual female who is turned on by fat women, but for me its not the struggle but more the giving in to temptation, indulging, doing what feels good aspect of it. At first I only thought about other women gaining weight and being fat, and really thought the whole thing was too weird to even think about, before I found other people online with similar fantasies, read more about it and realized that I actually prefer to fantasize about myself becoming and being fat than other women.


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> But I'm dreading going to my English Teacher because I was going to ask her if I could redo my paper and I don't what she's going to say about it but I'll be so damn glad when College is over! [/LIST]
> 
> Take Care



So, don't leave us hanging. What did she say?


----------

